# gay scorpions...



## Ythier (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

Here's a little (but interesting) experience :

1- I put a male (A) and a female Leiurus together, they mate during about twenty minutes.

2- I separated them, then 3-4 minutes later I put the male A with an other male (B).

The male B immediately rushed up to the male A...to try to mate 

The male A had still some pheromons of the female on him and the male B probably thought that it was a female. But of course the male A wasn't very consenting, and they separated 2-3 minutes later.

Greetings,
Eric

1- Mating female / male A (right)






2- "Mating" male A (left) / male B (right)


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Jan 14, 2005)

LMAO! Nice.....


----------



## G. Carnell (Jan 14, 2005)

you evil pimp eric! :<

dont encourage this sort of behaviour!


----------



## NoS (Jan 14, 2005)

Im assuming by this that scorps go by smell. Is this the case or does anyone really no for a fact?

How do they know the difference I wonder?


----------



## errit (Jan 14, 2005)

But are they trying to mate here, or is male A fighting off male B?


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Jan 14, 2005)

errit said:
			
		

> But are they trying to mate here, or is male A fighting off male B?


I think male A is about to RAPE male B.


----------



## errit (Jan 14, 2005)

He's a stud!!


----------



## Ythier (Jan 14, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> Im assuming by this that scorps go by smell. Is this the case or does anyone really no for a fact?
> How do they know the difference I wonder?


Yes pheromons seems to be quite important in scorpion behaviour.
If someone could explain (better than me with my poor english) the example of Hadrurus/Smeringurus...


----------



## Ythier (Jan 14, 2005)

errit said:
			
		

> But are they trying to mate here, or is male A fighting off male B?


Yes I saw that male B was trying to mate the male A (you see that it is taking his pedipalps, and later it will be trying to "kiss" it), but male A was trying to fight off, or escape, the male B.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 14, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Yes I saw that male B was trying to mate the male A (you see that it is taking his pedipalps, and later it will be trying to "kiss" it), but male A was trying to fight off, or escape, the male B.
> Greetings,
> Eric


Really interesting Eric. If The mating phermones trigger mating behaviour, I wonder why male A didn't think male B was female and also try to take part in the mating? Would they have mated if Male A hadn't already have mated?


----------



## edesign (Jan 14, 2005)

can you imagine the huge altercation that would take place the next morning when the pheremones wore off?


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 14, 2005)

Unless my memory is totally off, phermones are pretty important to scorps.

My biology professor at OU did a short presentation on scorpions once in class, since it scorpions were his main research project.  He showed us a viedo clip of a scorpion searching a petri dish like mad trying to find a female becuase female scorpion phermones of the same species had been rubbed on the petri dish before he was put in.  No female scorpion was in sight or nearby.

I think he did some big research study on something along those lines.  He showed us a bunch of scorps in class and also showed us how they floresce.
It was a really cool presentation.  To bad I can't remember what species of  scorpions he showed us.  All I remember is that one of them was absolutely huge and came from africa I think.


----------



## Ythier (Jan 15, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> I wonder why male A didn't think male B was female and also try to take part in the mating?


Because male B hadn't female pheromons on him, contrary to male A.


			
				fusion121 said:
			
		

> Would they have mated if Male A hadn't already have mated?


No, I tried one day later to put again the two males together, and they avoided each other.
But I think that the female pheromons that male A "had on him" during the first "meeting" of the two males, don't take effect a long time, or clear away quite quickly, because since I put them together (at opposites angles of the tank) the male B immediately rushed up to the male A to try to mate, but 2-3 minutes later, male B seemed to realize that it was not a female, and stoped to try to mate (with help of attempts to sting of the male A  )
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## errit (Jan 15, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Really interesting Eric. If The mating phermones trigger mating behaviour, I wonder why male A didn't think male B was female and also try to take part in the mating? Would they have mated if Male A hadn't already have mated?


Humans also react on pheromones, you'r just not conscious of it. but it does effect us.


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 15, 2005)

Some great experimentation there  :clap:


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 15, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> Unless my memory is totally off, phermones are pretty important to scorps.
> 
> My biology professor at OU did a short presentation on scorpions once in class, since it scorpions were his main research project.  He showed us a viedo clip of a scorpion searching a petri dish like mad trying to find a female becuase female scorpion phermones of the same species had been rubbed on the petri dish before he was put in.  No female scorpion was in sight or nearby.
> 
> ...


Yes, pheromones play an important role in scorpion mating. There are some good papers on it which show male scorpions will actively follow a female’s pheromones trail to find the female. Others do what Eric did but they took washings from the female and then placed them on other species to try and get inter species mating (I can't remember if it was for hybridisation). Chemicals seem to define almost all scorpion behaviours, such as sociability and mother baby relationships.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm so so sorry to revive this thread, which is nine years old, but i just had to do this.

  smeringayrus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> I'm so so sorry to revive this thread, which is nine years old, but i just had to do this.
> 
> smeringayrus.


dang it.  i was duped.  gay scorpions.  i thought this thread was about how happy the OP's scorpions were.  i guess i was wrong.  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 2, 2014)

All jokes aside, i feel this topic really was interesting enough to revive.


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 3, 2014)

such an old thread, but still interesting!

Eric used to do lots of crazy experiments, I remember one thread where he mated A.australis and A.amourexi or some species combination!
not sure if it ended up with babies (and ofc he wouldn't spread them around if he did)


----------



## Scorpionluva (Oct 4, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> I'm so so sorry to revive this thread, which is nine years old, but i just had to do this.
> 
> smeringayrus.


Hahaha - how bout leiurus quingaystriatus


----------



## kellysaxez (Oct 5, 2014)

OMG what I laugh I got reading this! And the replies are classic! Pimp? Stud? Awesome!! hehehe...


----------

